# Habitation certificate



## Mad Manx (May 18, 2012)

I was taking a mate at work who mention that he was looking into buying a camper but was put of by needing a  Habitation certificate! What is it? and do I need one for trips too the UK. If so how do I get one ?


----------



## Neckender (May 19, 2012)

A habitation certificate is not compulsary, alls that it is, is a certificate that you get from a person (dealer) who checks the habitation of your motorhome for damp problems and checks the gas and electrics for safety. The damp check is more if the motorhome is under manufacturers warranty period.

John.


----------



## snowbirds (May 19, 2012)

*Hab*

Hi Mad Manx,

I used to have a old camper van Bedford CF 1974 and never had Habitation on it in 11 years, but now with a new motorhome it's has been done from new and takes the worry away from leaks and damp that may affect it's resale.  It's a bit like a MOT for the living end, I don't know if it burnt out the Insurance would not payout with out on it without the Hab? You have to have them on boats as well now but if you get a gas leak in a boat " it blows the bloody doors off"!.:wacko:


Regards Snowbirds. 






Mad Manx said:


> I was taking a mate at work who mention that he was looking into buying a camper but was put of by needing a  Habitation certificate! What is it? and do I need one for trips too the UK. If so how do I get one ?


----------



## cedas (May 19, 2012)

Before I bought my romahome I looked at a nice little conversion - phoned the insurance company to see how much it would cost to insure and was horrified when they quoted me over £600 AND I had to have habitation check immediately AND get it re-registered with DVLC as camper van within 3 months.  I didn't buy it.  

Then I bought my romahome (rather older than the conversion I had seen)  No requests for habitation checks and insurance just over £200.

(In fact I had a habitation check done this year and they found a slight gas leak under the sink)  Have now fitted a carbon monoxide alert just in case.

So I think the issue is that insurance companies are fussier if the van is not registered as campervan and if the conversion has not been done by registered converters.

BUT unless you are an expert on gas and electric in vans, it is probably worth having a habitation check done anyway


----------

